# Made a deal to get a rat, but it's still on the ad???



## Sky's Boys (Jun 30, 2015)

Yesterday i contacted a lady who's selling her baby rat, we made a deal and I'm going a hour away to pick him up on friday...BUT she just created a updated version of the ad a couple hours ago, which still shows and talks about my soon to be little boy...Should I ask her about it?


----------



## tab (May 5, 2015)

Yes ask her right away, and meet somewhere neutral.


----------



## Sky's Boys (Jun 30, 2015)

Okay, I asked her. Thank you for the advice


----------



## tab (May 5, 2015)

You're welcome hopefully it goes well.


----------

